# Applying for C1



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

I was told in 2011 that i would have to go onto insulin for my diabetes, which i started to do on the 21st Jan 2012. Contacted the DVLA who asked for my licence to be returned, i was then issued with a basic 3 year licence. I was told that to apply for the C1+ to be reinstated, i would need to show 3 months of twice a day testing on a meter with memory facility. So on the 21st April i duly applied, first off i had to fill in 4 lots of forms, all of which were virtually the same questions. Then i was told that i must have the hgv medical, so sorted that out, my Doctor £175.00 + vat, centre in Nottm £55.00 all in. 
They then sent me a letter saying that they had written to my doctor, to request my history, which the doctor recieved and returned. 6 days later i checked with the DVLA to be told that it takes up to 15 days for a letter to pass through the system. The next thing was a letter, asking me to sign a declaration that i was using Gliclazide tablets as well as Insulin, they had picked this up from my Doctors report, ignoring the fact that i had to list all medication on the first forms.
I have now recieved a letter from them, telling me that i need to make an appointment to be checked by my Consultant. I have never seen a Consultant as my Diabetes is controlled by a specialist team of nurses. This now entails a visit to the doctors, to request a referal to see the specialist, which could be months. 
The biggest joke in all this is that i only want to drive my MH which is 350Kg over the 3500 cut off.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

It took me 6 months to get my C+E license back, you need to keep ringing them to gee them up, tell them you need it for your employment. Your license will be renewable annually when you get it back and they send you a letter telling you that you can continue to drive whilst they carry out there checks (same ones your doing now) but this takes 3 to 4 months! So you end up driving for up to 16 months between renewals, 4 of which unchecked? Idiots.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Another problem can be that if your renewal falls in say June and you want to holiday abroad in July you might not have your licence back.
Having said that I have found the DVLA pretty good. The problem with seeing a consultant is the NHS now tends to have GP clinics rather than hospital clinics. Even hospital clinics seem to be pushed out to specialist GP centres. The DVLA need to take account of this.
p-c


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

I cannot see the point in seeing a consultant who has never met me, and knows nothing about me, when my specialist nurse has treated me for the last 4 years.

an i also point out to anyone taking Glicides, they are now a reportable tablet, this could have massive implications if you are involved in an accident, your licence and insurance could be invalid, and it's not up to the DVLA to inform you, but your doctor, and they don't know.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I couldn't agree more. Bizarrely my consultant knows more about me and my diabetes control rather than my gp surgery where the nurse has only seen me once!
p-c


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Had a beauty today, phoned my surgery to request a call back from the doctor, when he called, i explained about trying to obtain my C1E, and that the Dvla want me to see a Consultant, and could he please refer me, he then said that the DVLA have got it wrong, just carry on driving and ignore them. I despair, i really do.


----------

